

In Letter to Obama, Cisco CEO Complains About NSA Allegations - smacktoward
http://recode.net/2014/05/18/in-letter-to-obama-cisco-ceo-complains-about-nsa-allegations/

======
dmfdmf
CEO of Cisco needs to write an open letter to the public not Obama. He can
start with the importance of the 4th Amendment to America, Americans and
Cisco.

